# Dodo Juice Fantastic Plastic



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've had this for a while, I apologise to Dodo for not getting this review done sooner but here it is.

*WHAT IS IT?*

Dodo Juice Fantastic Plastic - Plastics Dressing

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

The all-round trim dressing - cleans and seals, with no nasty residue.

Fantastic Plastic is a solvent heavy dressing that cleans trim before coating it in a thin layer of satin sealant. And best of all, there's no chance of it streaking or chalking, so you can use it on textured surfaces without fear. It even helps improve the appearance of faded trim. A great alternative to greasy silicone 'wet look' dressings.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

The plastics within the engine bay of my Seat Leon

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

I thought overall it is a reasonable dressing, something that maybe dodo didn't have in their range before. It was really easy to use. I cleaned the plastics with Surfex HD first and then applied the dressing by spraying it on directly and wiping over with a MF.

The spray allows really controlled spray so that you only cover the area you are looking to cover. It leaves a nice natural look to the plastics which is what I like in the engine bay.

This was my engine bay before - I had let it lapse a little:

















This was the afters:




























*PROS*

-Funky colour of liquid
-Really easy to use
-Leaves a great finish
-Doesn't take huge amounts of product to leave the finish

*CONS*

-Solvent smell
-The finish might not be to your tastes
-Slightly expensive in comparison to some dressings


----------

